# RTA cabinets



## Joe Celenica (Sep 16, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with the RTA cabinets that are sold at Home Depot under the name "U store it" or "Mill Pride"?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 16, 2008)

I have done a few kitchens and bathrooms with the Mills Pride. No big issues for the price your paying but you have to inspect the doors carefully and even though I have sent some back I have never had a problem getting new ones rather quickly. Some of the cabinets don't line up at the top or bottom exacly but remember the price.


----------

